# New member introducing himself. IBS C, diarrhoea, LG /Incontinence / Odor



## ibssurfer (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello fellow sufferers,

I just wanted to make a quick introduction before writing long posts (these will come soon). Let me start by saying that im somewhat 'relieved' to see that there are other people on this planet suffering from the same weird ***** decease as me (if we can call it that). Like all of you, i too, suffer from IBS and its weird symptoms. For me, ill alternate between IBS C, and IBS D i guess. Even though my stools are never really diarrhea. They are more firm and solid. I think diarrhoea is the right english term for this. This goes hand in hand with an extreme amount of gas and bloating.

The most difficult part to deal with is the LG / Incontinence / Odor. Years of my life have gone by without me really enjoying it. Again, i wont go into too much detail just yet.

Anyway, I'v discovered i had this problem since highschool. It never went away. Years have been very tough... phyiscally and emotionally. I know you guys can relate.

Now... i can write a freaking essay about how this affected me in a thousand ways, and i will. But for now, i hope i will be welcomed by you guys.

some additional info:

- Im male, 24 y/o

- IBS C - (diarrhoea, loose stools)

- excessive bloating/gas

- LG / Incontinence / Odor

- suspecting a pelvic floor dysfunction

- suspecting abnormalities in my anus/rectum

A full story will soon come. Iv had appointments with my GI doc before. But never ever was i satisfied with how they 'helped' me. Im starting this journey once again.......

Talk to you all very soon!! I appreciate you being here, to here me out and help me out. I hope i can be of support to you to!

- Ibssurfer























(Sorry if im all over the place with my post, i guarantee my writing will improve lol







)


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello welcome


----------

